# Advice for Good, Short, Maine Hikes Near the Coast (S-ME)?



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, going on vacation to Old Orchard Beach/Ocean Park next week and was wondering if any of you have any good walks/hikes on the coast near there?  

I did Agamenticus in York last year...for those that haven't done it, nice views for little effort.  

Pretty much if you know of ANY good short hikes for trailboss to check out next week when he is not on the beach, let me know  :idea: 

Thanks!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2005)

Walk along the shore. Otherwise it's not really coastal.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 7, 2005)

I live in Cumberland, alittle north of Portland. One of our fav hikes/walks is at Wolf Neck Woods State Park. It's about 30/40 min from OOB in Freeport, along the coast so the trails take you along the ocean and in the coastal forest. If you go here you have an excuse to shop at LL Bean.

The hike around Mackworth Island, there is a bridge, in Falmouth is fun and easy to get to. Walking along the coast at Two Lights SP is very inspiring with the crashing waves all along the trail. It's a short drive up Rt 1 in Scarborough.

Although not done it personally I have heard the Cliff Walk past Harbor Beach in York is fun.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 7, 2005)

*..........*

Ditto *observer's* places.  Also add in 2 beaches just north of Old Orchard, as OO can be sort of Coney Islandish....Higgins and Scarborough beaches 8)


----------



## madman (Jul 8, 2005)

Do the Margional Way . It goes from Ogunquet to Perkins Cove. Easy walk too many tourists great views do in AM or EVE.


----------



## Snowflower (Jul 11, 2005)

Agamenticus is about the only "hike" close to OOB.  For the most part the coast in the southern part of the state is pretty flat (but beautiful!) If you do get up to Freeport, then Bradbury Mountain is right next door.  It's similar to Agamenticus in length but a nice views in reward for a little bit of effort.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 11, 2005)

Bradbury Mt is a nice but very short hike. I would have mentioned it since it is about 4 miles from me but since you have to pay I left it off my list. 

You have to pay for Wolf Neck but I feel its worth it. Never had to pay at Two Lights.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 11, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Bradbury Mt is a nice but very short hike. I would have mentioned it since it is about 4 miles from me but since you have to pay I left it off my list.
> 
> You have to pay for Wolf Neck but I feel its worth it. Never had to pay at Two Lights.



Bradbury is a good bike ride, well it used to when I rode 6 years ago.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 12, 2005)

Snowflower said:
			
		

> For the most part the coast in the southern part of the state is pretty flat (but beautiful!)



Yes....so flat. Sometime I have to take a short drive just to get into the hills, luckily in my area it's only a couple of miles, to make sure I don't live in Florida.  :lol: 

I guess that's why after living here for 4 years I had to spend this past year at my extremely humble, but in the mountains, abode in Waitsfield.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.  I will confess to being a lazy beach bum...we had the best beach week of the summer  8) Lots of beach walking and chilling in the sun and in the water, which warmed up.  

I did not even make my annual pilgrimage to LL Bean  :blink:


----------



## Snowflower (Jul 18, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------

